# blocage au démarrage Imac G5



## tvben (27 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, je suis en pleine détresse...
Mon imac G5 bloque au démarrage, lorsque j'essaie de démarrer il y a le petit "dong" puis la pomme apparait sur fond gris et le rond tourne et tourne et tourne et tourne... La ventilation se met à carburer... et ça ne s'arrête pas. le mac reste bloqué sur ce fond gris et cette ventilation excessive

Pas moyen de le redemarrer correctement. à chaque fois je suis obligé de passer par un redemarrage forcé en restant appuyé sur la touche de démarrage. J'ai essayé  de redémarrer en appuyant sur "option" mais lorsque je selectionne le disque dur... marche pas.

avec pomme plus p+r (je crois que c'est ces touches) bref le forcage au rédémarrage... marche pas... toujours pommes sur fond gris, et ventilation à donf.

avec le cd d'installation, pas d'erreur trouvé et lorsque j'essaie de réinstaller avec "installer et archiver" il n'y arrive pas... une erreur l'en empêche.
J'aimerais éviter de tout reformater parce que bien-sûr je n'ai pas sauvegardé depuis longtemps...

Je pleure mon imac... je ne sais plus quoi faire... snif !
Y'a-t-il un moyen de forcer l'imac à redemarrer pour au moins sauvegarder quelques fichiers avant un éventuel re-formatage.
Help, I need somebody's help !:mouais:


----------



## pmeignie (28 Mars 2006)

Salut ,
 As tu essayé de démarrer sans les extentions? (touche "maj" )
Sinon possibilité avec un autre mac de démarrer le tien en mode target pour qu'il monte comme un DDE .
Essaye également de démarrer à partir d'un DDE bootable (avec OS installé dessus )
Manifestement , tu as un problème système ou DDI .
Philippe


----------



## tvben (28 Mars 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse 

Oui, j'ai aussi essayé la touche "maj" mais il ne se passe rien...
Concernant le redémarrage en mode target, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'avoir un autre mac pour tester la chose... snif, snif...

Je suis dans la merde quoi. Si je reformate mon ordi, est-ce que ça résoudra le problème ? D'où vient ce problème d'ailleurs ? Est-ce que ça peut se reproduire ?
Merci encore de m'avoir répondu.


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai eu le meme souci sur mon iMac  Après des essais, en target, reparation etc Rien qui marchait  Mais archiver & Installer fonctionnait pourtant correctement chez moi
Tu a pas un iPod??   ou Aucun moyen de te procurer un HD externe?
ou une autre machine, connexté avec l'ethernet?  (je sais pas si rejoindre un reseau en ethernet fonctionne a partir du cd de demarrage) 
Si tu Creche en alsace je peux te depanner   
Ou sinon si tu connais un Magasin qui vend de l'apple, demande leur juste un coup de main ( Je l'avais fait une fois, mais c'etait un magasin specialisé apple, très sympathiques j'ai pu utilisé un emac pendant 2h pour pouvoir transferer mes fichiers, et tout reinstaller mon HD pour pouvoir ensuite recuperer mes fichiers)


----------



## tvben (31 Mars 2006)

Bon, en fait ce que j'ai fait c'est aller chez un pote avec mon mac (la galère) et l'allumer en mode target (ça ça marchait, c'était d'ailleurs la seule chose).
J'ai pu sauvegarder les dossiers importants (j'ai eu de la chance) et j'ai ensuite reformaté mon mac et ça fonctionne maintenant.

J'espère que ça ne va pas lui reprendre... Bref, maintenant il faut que je réinstalle tout :rateau: 
Merci à tous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlitos (2 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.

C'est quoi démarer en target, comment on fait ?
C'est ou la touche maj sur le clavier.

Je crois avoir le meme problem.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mai 2006)

Carlitos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> C'est quoi démarer en target, comment on fait ?
> C'est ou la touche maj sur le clavier.
> ...


Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ,

Tu auras ta réponse ici pour le mode target

Comme sur tous les claviers la touche Maj (majuscules) est celle avec une flèche vers le haut (en fait il y en a 2, une de chaque côté du clavier)


----------



## Carlitos (3 Mai 2006)

Merci DarkOrange et bonjour à tous

Voici mon problem que j'ai cité dans un autre poste aussi (problem DD G5)

-----

Bon voila je pence avoir la meme probleme à quel que choses prés.
je ne sais pas ci sa vient du disque dur ou du system ?.

J'ai un G4 1gh, 2ram et system 10.3 avec mis à jour
Donc je travail sur tout en musical avec (Logic et autres).
Il à commencer a déconner quand je travailer dessu et il plante assez souvent ?

donc la dernier foit j'ai redémare l'ordi et il ne veux plus s'ouvrire ? (le system)
le disque fonctionne, j'ai fait les vérif avec disc docteur et disc system en le métant en exclave il marche, mais en le métant en maitre il s'ouvre jusqu' au démarage de la "fenetre d'ouverture de session" et il bloque 



 Que puige faire docteur.


Merci pour vos réponces


----------



## Carlitos (4 Mai 2006)

Vrément personnes na une idées


----------

